# MoTown



## Pool (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone here get down with the town? I love MoTown, I swear they just don't make music like they use to. Gladys Knight, The Temptations, and Marvin Gay are some my favorites of the genre.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

im not super enriched in motown...but I definitely gets down wit some marvin. And agree that they dont make music like they used to!


----------



## Cst4r (Jul 31, 2007)

marvin gay is the shit to listen to to get a bit(C)h


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

yes sir! the chicks love marvin!


----------



## Pool (Aug 2, 2007)

lol, hell yea.

Ya know what's kinda creepy... the dentist I go to, all the assistants are middle-aged black women, and when I go I'm usually baked. So when I speak(very deep voice already), they all flock to me and say "Damn honey, you sound just like Barry White!... Say something else..."

Kinda wierd


----------



## SoulSkunk (Aug 6, 2007)

Music to my ears this thread,Motown,don't ya just love Stevie Wonder/The Supremes,Marvalettes,Marvin Gaye...Sweet Soul Music. And yes I agree,they don't make 'em like they used to!


----------



## alvinator (Aug 6, 2007)

Kids:

Not a big fan of Motown, with the exception of Marvin Gaye. Diana Ross? The black Celine Dionne with an ego to match..the "rest" of the Supremes, brilliant harmonies and arrangements

I Kinda like the Atlantic Records/Stax-Volt sound of R&B. Otis Redding, Sam and Dave, Stax-Volt Band, Etta James, Eddie Floyd etc etc etc . Maybe it just had a bit more of an edge to it. They didn't need the "strings" and all the flowery arrangements.

Just my opinion

The Alvinator


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

alvinator said:


> Kids:
> 
> Not a big fan of Motown, with the exception of Marvin Gaye. Diana Ross? The black Celine Dionne with an ego to match..the "rest" of the Supremes, brilliant harmonies and arrangements
> 
> ...


 
*Im in total agreement. MoTow/Staxx/Chicago area style changed music forever. You cant name a great band/soloist that wasnt influenced in some way by this music.*


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)

I don't need no doctor.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)

Makes me a want a doobie, brother !


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

@Amos Otis so far I've known every song on this thread. And I never really thought about of myself as listening to a lot of R&B. It must have been the air when I was kid.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)

The Funk Brothers, featuring some chicks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2021)

myvoy said:


>


Great, great tune and artist, but Rev Al was not part of Motown, but rather part of the Memphis soul scene.


----------



## J.James (Feb 15, 2021)

*Willie Hutch *


----------

